# 2012+ Turbo Beetle with aftermarket ESP Off?



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've heard of an aftermarket ESP Off button/feature for the 2012+ Turbo Beetles, but I was wondering if anyone has actually purchased and installed one and has pictures of the installation. I'm curious as to where this button would be installed.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't have a picture but i do have it installed. Most Beetle owners are putting it in the glove box for now as a beetle specific button isn't available yet. The button we use is for the gti/gli.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I'm not sure why VW didn't put an ESP Off option in the car in the first place, but I suppose I won't miss it all that much for the time being. 

Is it true that there's an actual "ESP Off" light already in the dash that lights up when this button is installed and activated?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

NickSarazen said:


> Gotcha, thanks for the reply. I'm not sure why VW didn't put an ESP Off option in the car in the first place, but I suppose I won't miss it all that much for the time being.
> 
> Is it true that there's an actual "ESP Off" light already in the dash that lights up when this button is installed and activated?


Yup, shows the little car with the swerving lines after it, and the word OFF underneath it.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

this a plug n play switch? no major hacking involved?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> this a plug n play switch? no major hacking involved?


Depends on what you mean by major hacking. Here is a link to the product page. They have the diy on there. Its pretty simple.

http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=1424

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Depends on what you mean by major hacking. Here is a link to the product page. They have the diy on there. Its pretty simple.
> 
> http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=1424
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


The new convertible Beetle has park assist and I am going to try a little experiment using that switch, as soon as it's available for order. I will post my findings.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> The new convertible Beetle has park assist and I am going to try a little experiment using that switch, as soon as it's available for order. I will post my findings.


What do you mean experiment? If it has anything to do with disabling hill assist you can just do that in vag com fyi.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I was going to use the Park assist switch as my ESP On/Off switch. I know this feature is old news, I just thought it would be a better fitment using an OEM switch.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> I was going to use the Park assist switch as my ESP On/Off switch. I know this feature is old news, I just thought it would be a better fitment using an OEM switch.


Oh gotcha, would definitely love to hear if that works cuz if it does I'll switch mine out for the more oem looking one

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

isnt this the switch to replace one of the blanks on the beetle under the radio? Looks like the same one. http://www.ecstuning.com/ES458561/


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

but behind those buttons is there a plug waiting for it, or do I have to do some splicing?


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> but behind those buttons is there a plug waiting for it, or do I have to do some splicing?


Some splicing will need to be done by someone with knowledge of how to do it, if you aren't comfortable doing it yourself. The switch I was referring to, was to give a more OEM appearence. It would still function as an "On / Off" switch. I'm sure you've notice the buttons on the Beetle are a different size than the buttons on a GTI.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

yeah read the how to not sure if I wanna start pulling **** apart in my car not for that right now, just curious about the buttons from a visual it looks the same. wanted a nice clean factory look for the switch


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

The switch unfortunately does not look stock, a bunch of us are waiting on one that does, including the super beetle project. 

If you aren't willing to install this simple thing I suggest not digging into anything else. This is as simple as it gets. Only thing easier would be changing your oil lol but seriously dont be scared, just take your time, you'll be so happy you did. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

no its not that it looks hard. I'm actually pretty good with cars just want a stock looking switch


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jokerny77 said:


> no its not that it looks hard. I'm actually pretty good with cars just want a stock looking switch


Gotcha, well I remember one guy on here finding a switch for something different that he is going to try out. If that works it will look stock, just won't have the correct symbol on it for traction control lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

*Alternative button*

Hi!

Installed my button couple days ago and also used VCDS to code the ESP off button to work in two-stage. So I can actually turn the ESP fully off! I used OEM Auto Start-Stop button wich looks good and also says OFF so I think it's the best alternative I've found!

Here are the pictures:




























Has anybode tried on beetle thos VCDS codings for Torque Steer Compensation (TSC) and Electronic Differential Lock (XDS) like in Jetta? Do they work with the same bits in VCDS? I'll plan to try them too soon...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

tuusinii said:


> Has anybode tried on beetle thos VCDS codings for Torque Steer Compensation (TSC) and Electronic Differential Lock (XDS) like in Jetta? Do they work with the same bits in VCDS? I'll plan to try them too soon...


Yup, they are the same in our cars.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That is pretty cool. That's the first I've seen of anyone getting the two-stage thing to work here. I see you've got a '13 1.4T, so maybe some different components there. I thought somebody here tried on a 2012 2.0T and was unsuccessful.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> That is pretty cool. That's the first I've seen of anyone getting the two-stage thing to work here. I see you've got a '13 1.4T, so maybe some different components there. I thought somebody here tried on a 2012 2.0T and was unsuccessful.
> 
> GTarr


I missed that comment, what's 2-stage? Is that the golf r coding APR put out? If so I tried on mine and it didn't do anything

posted using tapatalk


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

If you just install the TCS button, you can push it and turn off TCS. Separately, on the Golf GTIs, they had the capability to be programmed via vag-com such that holding the button for 3 seconds would also turn off stability control (and give you more ability to rotate the car). Pretty sure someone around here tried this on their 2012 2.0T and were unable to get the ECS disable working. But check out tuusinii's pics. He's got one showing TCS disable, and one showing ECS disable.

GTarr


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GTarr said:


> If you just install the TCS button, you can push it and turn off TCS. Separately, on the Golf GTIs, they had the capability to be programmed via vag-com such that holding the button for 3 seconds would also turn off stability control (and give you more ability to rotate the car). Pretty sure someone around here tried this on their 2012 2.0T and were unable to get the ECS disable working. But check out tuusinii's pics. He's got one showing TCS disable, and one showing ECS disable.
> 
> GTarr


Yea he's got the high line bcm, i wonder if that's why he can do it and I can't since I have the low line. Still ridiculous the turbo model didn't get the high line standard.


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes for my Euro Spec 1.4 TSI it worked acording to the instructions like in Jetta GLi and Golf R. And I'm really happy because without removing ESP I couldn't do a simple handbrake turn...  Someone asked the part # for the button and from here (http://www.partsbase.org/vw/beetle-...r-electronically-controlled-air-conditioning/) it's said to be 5C5905217B ICX but I got my used from Ebay so didn't order it by the number. When I get back from work trip to home I try those TSC and XDS codings because I think thay help my migration from RWD cars on icy roads...


----------



## tuusinii (Feb 6, 2014)

And if anyone is interested I used this wire set from BOLD sport: http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=168 As I allready had the PDC button I didn't need to do any splicing of the original wiring, just repin the BOLD sport wire set to work with the button and remove the key in the red connector (as that Auto-Start-Stopp button would need a white key). And if anyone is using the PDC button it works straight with the red key in the wire set...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone else tried the golf r programming on a low line bcm turbo beetle? I'm really Interested to find out if we can make it work

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Knothead (Feb 13, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Has anyone else tried the golf r programming on a low line bcm turbo beetle? I'm really Interested to find out if we can make it work
> 
> posted using tapatalk


I'd love to know too. I will volunteer my car as a guinea pig if necessary. Seriously. I need this.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Knothead said:


> I'd love to know too. I will volunteer my car as a guinea pig if necessary. Seriously. I need this.


Do you or anyone you know have vagcom? That's all you need to try it.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

what designates the different modules (highline/lowline/whatever)?

Is it country specific? option specific? year?

Thanks.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKV Aaron said:


> what designates the different modules (highline/lowline/whatever)?
> 
> Is it country specific? option specific? year?
> 
> Thanks.


It's option specific. I don't know the actual packages it comes with or doesn't though, I never looked into it

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks.

I'd imagine my wife's 2013 with all options has the highline then...

I'll do some digging and see if this is an option. Not that she would even use it, but what the hell.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

MKV Aaron said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'd imagine my wife's 2013 with all options has the highline then...
> 
> I'll do some digging and see if this is an option. Not that she would even use it, but what the hell.


I'm sure it is, but you have to install the traction control button in order to take advantage of it, just fyi

posted using tapatalk


----------



## MKV Aaron (Oct 18, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I'm sure it is, but you have to install the traction control button in order to take advantage of it, just fyi
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Understood.

Thanks.


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*How to find the OFF button*

Could you help me giving me the part number or somewhere at the internet where I can buy these button?


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Off button*

Could you help me giving me the part number or somewhere at the internet where I can buy these button?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

marcio.silveira said:


> Could you help me giving me the part number or somewhere at the internet where I can buy these button?





marcio.silveira said:


> Could you help me giving me the part number or somewhere at the internet where I can buy these button?


Google is your friend, all I did was type beetle traction control button, first link: http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Interior/Accessories-c-979/Beetle-Traction-Control-Button-Kit.html


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Or, if you want to be really helpful 


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=beetle+traction+control+button


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Off button*

I want to buy the same (A OFF) button and didn't find anywhere.


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Off button*

I want to find the same button, with this I need help


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Off button*

I can't find the same button of the picture, please someone help me. I'm too perfectionist to put two identical buttons because the park assist I already have.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

There was a guy on here that use to make custom overlays for the park assist switch. I believe drtechy has one in his car. 

And just to let others know this kit could be had for around $45. I'll post the two parts needed in a little bit.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Here is the harness http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=265

Here is the part number for the switch. 5C5927122BICX
I use to be able to get the switch from ecs tuning for $16-$18 but it seems as if they have doubled the price since I have bought from them.

There are some places that have the switch as low as $26 so it's still possible to build a kit for around $50.


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe the switch you are referring is the 5c5905217b.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

Is that the auto stop switch for cars with push button start ?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VRACERW said:


> There was a guy on here that use to make custom overlays for the park assist switch. I believe drtechy has one in his car.
> 
> And just to let others know this kit could be had for around $45. I'll post the two parts needed in a little bit.


Yup, if I remember correctly his screenname is plex03? He made me a VTECH overlay lol


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> Is that the auto stop switch for cars with push button start ?


Yes, that is the one


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*Thank you ! ! !*

Thank you fellows ! ! !


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

KCXTWO said:


> I believe the switch you are referring is the 5c5905217b.


HI KCXTWO

I finally could make it work but the light of the buttons doesn't work, did you have nay advice? Could you send me the order of the wires at the plug which ones connect to the button? I think that is my problem.

Regards,


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

*ESP OFF BUTTON two-stage*

Someone could help with the coding of the ABS BRAKES on the VCDS for enabling the ESP OFF BUTTON to work in two-stage?


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

marcio.silveira said:


> HI KCXTWO
> 
> I finally could make it work but the light of the buttons doesn't work, did you have nay advice? Could you send me the order of the wires at the plug which ones connect to the button? I think that is my problem.
> 
> Regards,


Good day Marcio, I used the RoW switch to activate/deactivate the traction control. The switch does not change color, only a notification in the MFD. The Front/rear PDC I completed as an OEM retrofit, the PDC is active in that photo, that is why the PDC is yellow.


----------



## marcio.silveira (Apr 29, 2016)

KCXTWO said:


> Good day Marcio, I used the RoW switch to activate/deactivate the traction control. The switch does not change color, only a notification in the MFD. The Front/rear PDC I completed as an OEM retrofit, the PDC is active in that photo, that is why the PDC is yellow.


My button doesn't goes red, does not any light in any color :banghead:

I'd like to know the position of the wires on the plug which one connects at the button to activate/deactivate the traction control.

Thanks in advance ! ! !


----------

